# Lady Duchessa Lever Machine



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I soooooo want one of these, just on looks alone!

http://www.home-barista.com/levers/rare-lever-espresso-machines-by-duchessa-ducale-t16390-30.html


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

The 55 grinder, that's a wow! admire factor there.


----------

